# Liberia Gone Weird: 2-Month Old Baby "Turned into a Man" in Seconds And Ran Away



## Vunderkind (Sep 29, 2014)

_




_

_The Liberian Daily Observer insists that this 'miracle' did take place. _
_Disclaimer: This is not the kind of news you take seriously._

An African newspaper has reported that a two-month old baby transformed into a grown man in a matter of seconds.

The story, carried by the *Daily Observer, *is of a tiny Smith Freeman who transformed into a man right before his mother's eyes and ran into a bush. 

Marcus Malayea,a reporter, reports that the residents of a central Bong County district were in "unbelievable shock" when the news broke. 

Well, duh.

The mother, 16-year old Lorpu Kollie, says she was on her way to a farm on Tuesday when the baby kept asking to be put down. 

When she finally succumbed to his request, the child transformed into a man and ran into a bush. 

“This was my first time seeing a two-month-old baby talking so clearly like a five year old child,” she said on a phone call with the newspaper. 

She also added that Smith "did not have any scar or deformity on his body that could convince community dwellers that the baby was somehow belonging to the dark world".

Mirror reports: "The baby's father, Watson Freeman told the Daily Observer the mysterious disappearance of his son was “incredible and mind-blowing”, while Smith's grandfather, Jerome Kowan, claimed the vanishing "is the handiwork of the dark world"."


----------

